# Apple II DOS and ProDos



## NanaJ2462 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!
Any chance anyone can tell me how to access the files on a hard drive on an AppleIIe using Applesoft DOS or ProDos.
I know it's ancient history, but I thought I'd ask!
If not, any suggestions of places to search?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

What do you mean access them? 

Copy them to another system, or maybe run them in an app?

Apples then used disk numbers and volume numbers on the disk to hold files.


----------



## NanaJ2462 (Jan 23, 2008)

What commands do I use to talk to the hard drive to see what is on it. I know that a menu was set up of the programs on the drive, but I can't recall the process for getting to them. All I recall is that the drive card is in slot 5.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

In Apple dos you can try this for slot 5 disk 1 (case is important on some Apples)
If there is a readable disk there then it also changes the current disk to S5,D1
*
CATALOG S5,D1*

so then you can do thing like

*RUN HELLO*

*LIST* to list the applesoft program in memory.

You can *BRUN PROGRAM NAME*

and this does a catalog on slot 5 disk 1 Volume 254 and if successful changes the working disk too.

*CATALOG S5,D1,V254

If you make a typo then press enter and start typing again.
The editing mode is convoluted.

*


----------



## NanaJ2462 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks!
Tried these........keep getting I/O Error.
I don't think the drive has been corrupted.........
Any other ideas?


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Has the program for the HDD been loaded? 

Apples then had no native support for HDD - well the one I had needed a binary to be run to access it.


----------



## NanaJ2462 (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't have have a program disk........only one I had was Scsi card disk but I can no longer get it to work at all!


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

The HDD may have used a SCSI interface. But if it doesn't work then the HDD may be fubar, or the disk is corrupted. Do you have a backup of the scsi card disk?


----------

